# The $1 Million Aquarium: Customized Fish Tanks as Home Decor



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

So you think you want your dream tanks as being unique & a master showpiece one-of-a-kind system ... well here's a few for show with designer names & "designer" price tags too 

http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-1-million-aquarium-customized-fish-tanks-as-home-decor-1446741562









Aquarium Architecture's 2,645 saltwater tank is valued at $310,000 with rare Gem Tang fish. Photo: Aquarium Architecture








*Price: *About $50,000 for a 500-gallon tank, outfitted as shown









*Price:* $40,000 for a 1,057-gallon freshwater tank









*Price:* About $150,000 for a 1,600 tank, outfitted as shown








*Price: *$4,995 to $10,000 for a 46-gallon infinity tank


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Somehow from that article I found my way to this masterpiece:


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Shaq's missing the O Henry's bar designed tank as well ....


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

That fist one is pretty Rad!


----------



## RKLion (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow 1,3 and 4 are crazy. Wish I could afford to spend that kind of dough on a main display...of course though these guys need some help choosing the corals for the inside lol


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice, I wonder how much they pay the guy that cares for them?


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Rich folks are all into showing off their displays without the slightest knowledge or idea on how much work has been put into the system prior.

Wished we could afford custom tanks like this and have an "open account" to our favourite lfs ...


----------



## RKLion (Jul 2, 2014)

Sea MunnKey said:


> Rich folks are all into showing off their displays without the slightest knowledge or idea on how much work has been put into the system prior.
> 
> Wished we could afford custom tanks like this and have an "open account" to our favourite lfs ...


Aint that the truth! I drool when I see how much dough they have spent on their toy that they pay barely any attention to...then they have plastic corals lol. FML.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

I weep every time I see some exquisite showcase reef/tank system & owner(s) don't have a single clue and betcha the only fish they know is ... Dori ... 

I know one personal friend/reefer who knows quite a bit of the reef system ... Chingchai. Had the chance to visit him a couple years back and my only regret is ... my system looked so very small


----------



## RKLion (Jul 2, 2014)

Sea MunnKey said:


> I weep every time I see some exquisite showcase reef/tank system & owner(s) don't have a single clue and betcha the only fish they know is ... Dori ...
> 
> I know one personal friend/reefer who knows quite a bit of the reef system ... Chingchai. Had the chance to visit him a couple years back and my only regret is ... my system looked so very small


Of course I have read about Chingchais system. The first one I really loved where it was sooo packed in. The second larger one is nice too. Must have been really cool to see it in person


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Chingchai has a few smaller tanks in the office. His main system A/C runs 24/7 and well hidden from the public eyes.

Checked out the SIAM Reef Club too. It was located in a humongous outdoor flea market (can't remember the name right now) and all the saltwater and lots of freshwater stores located in one central location!!!


----------



## RKLion (Jul 2, 2014)

Sea MunnKey said:


> Chingchai has a few smaller tanks in the office. His main system A/C runs 24/7 and well hidden from the public eyes.
> 
> Checked out the SIAM Reef Club too. It was located in a humongous outdoor flea market (can't remember the name right now) and all the saltwater and lots of freshwater stores located in one central location!!!


I also read about the tanks in the reef club...at the time there was a whole lot of monti caps in there then I believe he re aquascaped. When did you go to Thailand and how long did you stay?...


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Mainly in Bangkok as we have an old school buddy who's working and resides there still ... unfortunately we didn't get to stay too long with Chingchai as he had to leave for Romania on the same day. There's this Romanian reefer who has a huge system in a high rise apartment ... It's some Reef Central member ...

Stayed at Lebua at State Tower Hotel (same hotel where The Hangover Part 2 was filmed ... ). Awesome rooftop aerial view of whole city of Bangkok!!! Breathless ...

I did meet another top Siam reefer ... I don't remember his username now.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Entrance to Chingchai's reef system


The frosted motto signatured door


That's Chingchai on his smartphone ...


SIAM Reef Club

The Monti filled display tank @ SIAM Reef Club


----------



## RKLion (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow very nice. I lived there also, next time I'm there I think I will try to check it out. That's after he re built his system. Very impressive. They have such as nice reef club. Is his huge system also part of the club or is that in his residence?


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Chingchai's main system is situated close to his business. SIAM reef club is quite some distance from downtown Bangkok.


----------

